# My TuRBo Edge memo idea/How to memo corners?



## fanwuq (Apr 19, 2008)

Memo edges in letters.
Start at UF go clockwise, then LF cw, DF cw and end at RD.
Let the positions be named B C D F G L M N P R S T in the order described above.
Memo 2 edges at a time by making words consisting of 2 of the above letters that are together in the cycle.

B (UF) or what ever piece that you start the cycle with shall be the buffer. Whatever piece that will end there after the cycle algorithm is free to be flipped or not, so long as the other 2 pieces in the cycle are completely solved.

While memorizing the position cycle 2 pieces at a time, you can also memorize their orientation. If both are correct, let the last vowel be A. If only first is correct, let the last vowel be E. If only the 2nd is correct, let the last vowel be I. If neither are correct, let the last vowel be U or O. 

I think this is very effective for edges, but corners are a bit tricky because there are 3 orientations. I suppose I'll do visual.

If there are non moving pieces that are wrongly oriented, should I just orient them first as in simple 3 cycle?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright, it's not like I was trying to keep it secret, but I'm trying this for BLD edges now. I'm trying it with 3OP, freestyle, and M2.

Except I use B, C/K, D, F, G/J, L, M/N, P, R, S, T, SH/TH
(clockwise around layers, from UF, RF, & DF)

These go in pairs of syllables, with an arbitrary vowel for 3OP.
For stickers, I go by my 3OP def, and insert vowels like you. I haven't practiced this as much, and still can't decide whether to group A & E of O & U.


Anyhow, I like it.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> *Alright I was trying to keep it secret*, but I'm trying this for BLD edges now. I'm trying it with 3OP, freestyle, and M2.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I like it.



OH!?!?! LUCAS HOW COULD YOU?!?!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > *Alright I was trying to keep it secret*, but I'm trying this for BLD edges now. I'm trying it with 3OP, freestyle, and M2.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



LOL  soo funny messing around with quotes


----------



## Erik (Apr 21, 2008)

You are not the first to think this up I heard this idea a long time ago from someone else who wanted it to be kinda secret, maybe he changed mind? I'll ask..


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 21, 2008)

Erik said:


> You are not the first to think this up I heard this idea a long time ago from someone else who wanted it to be kinda secret, maybe he changed mind? I'll ask..



Yeah... what was that guys name again? Wasn't he considered pretty fast a few months ago?


----------



## mizzle (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been experimenting with something similar for a while now, too. I tried different vowels, negating sentences, and different ways of using connecting words.

This works for everything from knowing which way to rotate the cube to start new cycles to remembering obscure setup turns, to using completely new buffers.

The ending vowel thing is going to make memorizing fast kind of a pain, though. They're too similar. At least, from what I was playing with, they were.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 21, 2008)

Your sig is disgusting.


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2008)

Actually there's just one world problem: Humanity.


----------



## mizzle (Apr 22, 2008)

It's also satirical, in a Swiftian manner.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)

This discussing is really getting off topic...
This is a pretty efficient memo system I guess. I've tried it a few times solving BLD TuRBo and I'm getting really bad DNFs. I think I'll quit this until I can sub-4 min and get high accuracy using simple 3-cycle.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about switching to M2 now. I'm wondering if this system can be applied to M2? The memo is compressive, but would the decoding be slow?
Should I use single words for each position instead? 
That would mean I would have to make 72 PAO words.

The advantage for the verb vowel verb method for M2 I think is that you can memorize in pairs.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello? Anyone there? to answer these?
Thanks.


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

Bumping = Not good.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey! It's my question to begin with and it's not completely answered...
I think you are allowed to bump your own thread if you have more questions on the same topic.


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2008)

It wasnt that, it was the second post you made 
But yes, this memo method *would* work with M2.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 12, 2008)

Any memo method will work with any solving method. Just figure something out on your own... it'll usually work the best.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, then I'll start making long word lists for one of the methods...
I'll use which ever I finish first...


----------



## MistArts (Jun 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ok, then I'll start making long word lists for one of the methods...
> I'll use which ever I finish first...




I think there's a list on Chris' site. Just in case you want ideas.


----------

